# Cooking Cauliflower makes my Carbon Monoxide Detector go off



## Rocklobster (Mar 10, 2011)

Whenever I used to make Cream of cauliflour soup in my restaurant kitchen, it used to set my Carbon monoxide detector off. Nothing else ever did it. 
Cue spooky music.....


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2011)

carbon monoxide...


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 10, 2011)

That's what I said. Must be the Canadian spelling.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

You sure it wasn't fartrogen? Darn greenhouse gases.

Craig


----------



## Selkie (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know about cauliflower, but cabbage is certainly full of stinky gas!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2011)

I knew cauliflower wasn't supposed to be cooked that long. 

Fartrogen is what you get when someone plays the arsephone.

The devil made me type that.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 10, 2011)

This thread stinks!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Fartrogen is what you get when someone plays the arsephone.


 
Fartrogen is a by product of 6 boy scout senior leaders in a tent with contraban snacks that attrack racoons. Especially with one that insisted that racoons could'nt get inside said tent. However, when at 3:00 am the racoon is inside the tent eating the snacks, your opinion seems to change. As you chase said racoon outside the tent and notice the hundreds of their kin, occupying every square foot, including the picknic tables, you realize the futility of trying to hide food!

Craig


----------



## taxlady (Mar 10, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Fartrogen is a by product of 6 boy scout senior leaders in a tent with contraban snacks that attrack racoons. Especially with one that insisted that racoons could'nt get inside said tent. However, when at 3:00 am the racoon is inside the tent eating the snacks, your opinion seems to change. As you chase said racoon outside the tent and notice the hundreds of their kin, occupying every square foot, including the picknic tables, you realize the futility of trying to hide food!
> 
> Craig



Better than bears.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL. mmm cauliflower fartrogen, i will be using this phrase often now.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay, how old are you guys?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 11, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Okay, how old are you guys?



Chronologically or mentally?

I have an excuse. It's a cultural bias. I'm culturally Teutonic.


----------



## jacky77 (Mar 11, 2011)

7


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Okay, how old are you guys?


 

I'm an Old Fart!


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2011)

Old enough to know better...


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm an Old Fart!


 
So, you produce Classical Gas.

Craig


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, Mason Williams, Classical Gas!  LOL!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW, still doing fart jokes through 17 posts!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> WOW, still doing fart jokes through 17 posts!


 
We do seem to be full of it!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2011)

I have been wondering.  If the CO detectors are set off while the cauliflower is cooking, what's going to happen after the Rocklobster family has eaten it?

Look for an air quality alert in the province of Ontario.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish I still had my picture of a couple of Llamas tied up under a sign that said, "Carbon Monoxide Monitoring Station" during fair week.  It was hilarious!

Sounds like a bean type of day...pun intended.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 11, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish I still had my picture of a couple of Llamas tied up under a sign that said, "Carbon Monoxide Monitoring Station" during fair week.  It was hilarious!
> 
> Sounds like a bean type of day...pun intended.




Allow me to share the only song ever about "lamas".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W54ehlomu48

I know, it's a stretch.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeez, you guys!  I came here for some different ideas on serving cauliflower and all I got was a fartology lesson!  Rolf!!!!
Guess were just gonna have it steamed! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 24, 2011)

I opened a big container of beans I had cooked a week ago and they set it off. they were REALLY nasty.


----------

